# PPH életjobbítás



## xellhu (2016 Március 1)

Szeretnéd megismerni önmagad,környezeted?
Láss neki

http://pph.hu/jelentkezes/?vez=1152090


----------



## xellhu (2016 Március 4)

Nincs távolság a tudásnak. Szerezz átfogó ismereteket világunkról és magadról. Megteszed magadért? Vagy nincs RÁD időd? Te döntöd el.


----------



## xellhu (2016 Március 7)

Nagyon sokrétű ismeretet ad. Üzleti,családi életviteli,számmisztika,mentális védelmi technikai szimbólum ismereti ....stb stb


----------



## xellhu (2016 Március 11)

*






PPH EGYEDÜLÁLLÓ AJÁNLATOT NYÚJT*
*

*

*Milyen az életed? Vannak olyan dolgok az életedben, amin szívesen változtatnál, vagy amire vágysz?*
Ha igen, a legnagyszerűbb hely erre a PPH (PROBLEM PREVENTION Nemzetközi Képességfejlesztő, Coach és Vezető Képző HOLDING).
A PPH nem egy jött-ment társaság, hanem, mint a weboldalunkon olvashatod, 1993-óta nagyon komoly múlttal és eredményekkel rendelkező szervezet.

Szeretnénk, hogyha az információkat az olvasás szabályainak megfelően a menük sorrendjében részletesen tanulmányoznád!
*
Amennyiben az alábbiak közül találsz olyan pontot, amelyik szimpatikus a számodra, akkor legyél Partnerünk!

Legyél Partnerünk, ha:*


Már unod a munkába járás monotonságát!
Nem tudsz úgy élni, ahogy szeretnél!
Eleged van abból, hogy mások mondják meg, mikor mehetsz szabadságra, és meddig maradhatsz szabadságon!
Zavar, hogy nem tőled függ a kereseted nagysága!
Akkor is dolgoznod kell, ha éppen nincs kedved a munkádhoz!
Az anyagi helyzeted miatt nem engedhetsz meg magadnak olyan dolgokat, amiket pedig szeretnél!
Tényleg egy olyan lehetőséget keresel, ahol nem vágnak át!
 *LEGYÉL A PPH PARTNERE!
Ha szeretnéd, hogy:*


boldogabbá tedd az életedet.
képes legyél bármilyen élethelyzetben az elég pénz teremtésére.
megold az anyagi helyzetedet.
független szabad életet élhess.
jól tudj bánni önmagaddal és másokkal.
a pároddal, sokkal jobban tudj bánni és a párod is veled.
megvehesd álmaid - nem hitelből vásárolt - házát vagy lakását.
a gyerekeiddel jobb legyen kapcsolatod.
a szüleiddel jobb kapcsolatod legyen.
a főnököddel ne legyenek problémáid.
képes legyél bármilyen célodat megvalósítani.
az egészségedet meg tudd őrizni, illetve a betegségeket meg tudd előzni.
olyan autód legyen, amilyenre vágysz.
oda utazz, amiről eddig csak ábrándoztál.
a problémákat képes legyél megoldani, illetve megelőzni.
az életed irányítását a saját kezedbe vehesd.
soha ne szorulj másokra, illetve az államra.
minden helyzetben képes legyél a helyes döntésre és cselekvésre.
az élethelyzeteidet helyesen kezeld.
beteljesíthesd az életedet és sikeres, szabad, boldog ember lehess!
*akkor, itt a helyed!*

Az alábbi videón, tőlünk teljesen független szakemberek beszélnek a kínált lehetőségről! (Forrás: Youtube)

*Egyszer rákattintva indítod el a lejátszást!*

*LEGYÉL A PPH PARTNERE!
Ha szeretnél:*


csapatot létrehozni.
csapatban dolgozni.
embereket vezetni.
a létező leghasznosabb szolgáltatáshoz hozzájutni.
embereket képezni, tanítani, fejleszteni.
a környezeted károsító hatásaitól minél inkább mentesíteni saját magadat.
ezekben másoknak is segíteni.
 *akkor, itt a helyed!

Ha végre egy olyan szakmát szeretnél végezni, amelyik:*


amelyik ide hozza a pénzt.
a bevételhez képest a legtöbbet fizeti.
*akkor, itt a helyed!

Egyedülállóan a PPH érted van és Neked szól, ha szeretnél egy olyan vallási és politikai befolyástól mentes közösséghez tartozni, ahol elérheted azt, hogy:*


szeretetben,
egészségben,
elismerésben,
szabadon,
anyagilag függetlenül
*élhesd az életedet.

A PPH-nál elérheted azt is, hogy:*


a tested és a lelked mindent megkapjon, amire szüksége van.
a szervezetedbe minél kevesebb méreganyag jusson.
a méreganyagokat kivezesd a szervezetedből.
a háttérsugárzás káros hatását semlegesítsd.
A PPH érted van és Neked szól, ha bármit jól szeretnél csinálni!*

A PPH-nál egyedülállóan, elérheted azt, hogy jól tudj bánni:*


önmagaddal.
másokkal.
a pénzzel.
*A PPH-nál egyedülállóan, elérheted azt, hogy képessé válj:*


rájönni a problémáid okára.
gyorsan megoldani a problémáidat.
a jelenben olyan döntéseket hozni, hogy az a jövőben ne okozzon se önmagadnak, se másoknak problémát.
úgy cselekedni a jelenben, hogy az a jövőben ne okozzon se önmagadnak, se másoknak problémát.
annyi pénzt keresni, amely bőven elég számodra.
megvalósítani a céljaidat, vágyaidat.
A PPH egy nagyon egyedülálló hely!

*A PPH-nál:*


csapatba fogjuk össze a partnereinket.
különleges tudást és képességeket, jövedelem-kiegészítést, vagy akár anyagi függetlenséget kínálunk!
A mentorok, akár évtizedeken keresztül is, személyes segítséget nyújtanak.
*A PPH érted van és Neked szól, ha szeretnél végre egy olyan új szakmát ahol:*


amiben dolgozol az a Te tulajdonod.
eredményeid alapján kereshetsz pénzt.
nem kell félni többet attól, hogy megszűnik a munkád.
egy életre megoldhatod az anyagi helyzetedet.
megmutathatod mire is vagy képes igazán.
megvalósíthatod önmagad.
nem csak a saját, hanem mások eredményeiből is részesedhetsz.
különlegesen nagymértékű passzív jövedelmet teremthetsz.
*akkor, itt a helyed!*

*Mi olyan speciális új szakterületen dolgozunk, amely nagyon gyorsan fejlődik és tapasztalataink szerint óriási rá az érdeklődés.*

A PPH nem igényel pénzügyi befektetést, nem kellenek különleges képességek.
A szolgáltatásunkkal egy új területet nyitottunk a piac számtalan ajánlatai között és a tapasztalataink szerint óriási rá az érdeklődés. 

*A PPH-hoz történő regisztráció ingyenes. *

A PPH szolgáltatása teljesen egyedi, nagyon különleges és értékes. 
A PPH-nál belátható időn belül tényleg elérheted a boldog életet.*

A PPH különleges szolgáltatásai az egyének és cégek számára a mindennapokban egyedülállóan hasznos.*
A PPH fő szolgáltatása a sikeres, boldog egyén, továbbá vállalkozás:


Segíteni tudunk az egyéneknek, hogy az életük minden területén fejlődhessenek és boldog életet élhessenek.
Segíteni tudunk a vállakozásoknak, hogy költségeket csökkenthessenek és bevételt növelhessenek.
A létszükségletek után, azaz a levegő, a víz, a táplálék, a ruházkodás, a lakhely és a család után, az első és legfontosabb, amire az embernek a legnagyobb szüksége van, az a mi szolgáltatásunk, amely az emberek boldogulását segíti.
A mi szolgáltatásunk fontosabb, mint a tv, a rádió, a telefon, vagy az autó, fontosabb, mint a biztosítás, vagy a befektetés, fontosabb, mint a táplálék-kiegészítő, de még az áramnál és a tömegközlekedésnél is fontosabb. Ezek nélkül lehet boldogan élni, mint a számtalan példa mutatja, de a mi szolgáltatásunk nélkül sohasem.
A PPH segítségével Te is egy saját szabad üzletet tudsz felépíteni, ami végérvényesen biztosítani fogja a szabadságodat, az anyagi függetlenségedet és a boldog életedet.*

A PPH azt nyújtja, ami az egyének és a vállalkozások, fejlődéséhez szükséges.*

Lehet, hogy hihetetlennek hangzik, de nincs olyan terület, amiben a PPH ne tudna megoldást adni a boldogulásra vágyó egyéneknek, vállalkozóknak és cégtulajdonosoknak.*

A PPH legfőbb „terméke” röviden: a tudatos, tisztességes, boldoguló ember és vállalkozás.*

Több tízezer ember fejlődését és boldogulását segítettük elő, de ez még csak a kezdet. Több százezer embernek nyújtottunk életjobbítást, de ez is még csak a kezdet. 
Az elmúlt 2 évtizedben egy vezetés alatt háromszor lettünk különböző területeken piacvezetők. Rajtunk kívül nincs még egy olyan szervezet, amely ezt véghezvitte volna.
A PPH a leghosszabbtávú lehetőség, mert generációkon keresztül lesz rá szükség.*

A PPH, bizonyítottan a legjobb foglalkozás, illetve üzleti lehetőség, amivel csak találkozhattál! *

A PPH a Nyílt Akadémia által - az összes szervezet közül - a legtöbb, a leghasználhatóbb és a legmagasabb szintű fejlődést is nyújtja, ami elengedhetetlen a sikeres boldog élethez.A PPH képes eljuttatni az embereknek azt, ami a boldog élethez szükséges.*
Ha Te is nyitott vagy a boldog életre, illetve szeretnéd megvalósítani a vágyaidat, hozzá tudunk ezekhez segíteni!*

*„A pénzt nem keresni kell, hanem teremteni."* 

Sokan a PPH-nál - elsősorban az internetes reklámozás révén - nagyon jó szinten élnek. Neked is ezt javasoljuk.
A PPH-soknak nem kell félniük az elbocsájtástól, a túl nagy konkurenciától, vagy a szervezetünk megszűnésétől. Mi a PPH-ban biztosra megyünk. 
A kezdéshez nem kell más csak egy ingyenes regisztráció!

*Mi a következőkben tudunk segíteni az embereknek:*


A problémával küszködő emberek képessé váljanak megoldani a problémáikat.
Az emberek olyanokká váljanak, hogy képesek legyenek helyes döntéseket hozni és úgy cselekedni, hogy ne okozzanak maguknak és másoknak problémákat.
Bárki képes legyen megvalósítani azt, amit csak szeretne.
Azok az emberek akik gyorsan szeretnének plusz vagy elég pénzt keresni, elkötelezett és következetes tevékenységgel nálunk megtehetik. A PPH ehhez bevált módszereket és a mentorok segítségét nyújtja.
Olyan lehetőséget nyújtunk ami által az emberek szeretetben, egészségesen, elismerten, szabadon és anyagilag függetlenül élhetnek, de természetesen ezekért nekik is kell - nem is keveset - tenniük.
Egy élhetőbb világ (Aranykor) alapjait rakjuk le, ahol majd az emberek szeretetben békében, biztonságban és boldogságban élhetnek.
* Tudunk még segíteni:*


Adózóként a dolgozók kevesebb jövedelemadót fizessenek és több pénzük maradjon.
A munkáltatóknak kevesebb legyen a költségük és több a bevételük.
A betegeskedő emberek helyre tudják hozni az egészségüket.
Az egészségesek ne legyenek betegek.
*Mi a legjobb lehetőséget kínáljuk számodra, a piac összes ajánlatai közül!*

Mi azt is nyújtjuk az embereknek, amire ma a legnagyobb szükség van!
Eddig is több tízezer ember fejlődését és boldogulását segítettük elő. De mégis a piac egy teljesen egyedülálló és különleges ajánlata a mienk.
Az elmúlt 2 évtizedben egy vezetés alatt négyszer lettünk különböző területeken piacvezetők. Rajtunk kívül nincs még egy olyan szervezet, amely ezt véghez vitte volna.

*PPH ajánlata:*

A Nyílt Akadémia csodálatos coaching (coaching: kihozni valakiből a legjobbat és a legtöbbet) szolgáltatásával tudsz Te is egy saját coach (coach: élet - és ember - jobbító) üzletet felépíteni, ami végérvényesen biztosítani fogja a szabadságodat, az anyagi függetlenségedet és a boldog életedet.*

HA KÖNNYEN SZERETNÉL BOLDOGULNI AZ ÉLETEDBEN, GYERE KÖZÉNK!*

Nekünk a coaching fő szakterületünk, azért, hogy az emberek könnyen bolboguljanak az életben. Ehhez Téged is hozzá tudunk segíteni.

Tegyünk együtt egy élhetőbb világ létrehozásáért! 
*
Megcsináljuk, mert meg kell csinálnunk. Képesek vagyunk rá és meg tudjuk csinálni.*

Ebben a nem kis feladatban kérjük a Te segítségedet is!
Hidd el, hogy Te is egy különleges ember vagy, aki képes a nagy eredményekre!*
A PPH egy nagyon különleges lehetőséget nyújt a számodra!*

Mi egy vallási és politikai befolyástól mentes közösség vagyunk.
Élj az általunk kínált lehetőségekkel, ha szeretnéd, hogy gyorsan:


szeretetben,
egészségben,
elismerésben,
szabadon,
anyagilag függetlenül vagy gazdagon
*élhesd az életedet*.*

Nemzetközi Nyílt Coach Akadémia coachingjaival segíteni tudunk Neked, hogy boldogan élj az életed minden területén!*

A PPH-s vezetődtől, illetve a weboldalunkon a kérdéseidre részletes választ kapsz! 

*Ha Te is nyitott vagy a boldog életre, illetve szeretnéd megvalósítani a vágyaidat, hozzá tudunk ezekhez segíteni!*

A közösségünkhöz történő regisztráció ingyenes.Az ajánlatunk teljesen egyedi, nagyon különleges és értékes. Ezáltal, mi nem egy akármilyen szervezet vagyunk. 
Nálunk belátható időn belül tényleg elérheted a boldog életet. A PPH elősegíti a Te boldogulásodat is.

*A PPH-nál Te is lehetőséget kapsz arra is, hogy egyedülállóan gyorsan elérhesd az anyagi biztonságot vagy függetlenséget és szabad, boldog ember lehess.
*
A PPH-nál segíthetsz magadon és másokon, hogy szeretetben, egészségesen, elismerve, szabadon és anyagilag függetlenül élhessétek az életeteket.
A PPH kiválasztotta, azt a lehetőséget, amely által ténylegesen lehet segíteni a boldogulásra vágyó embereken.

*PPH egy új szakterületen, egy új hivatással, elősegíti az emberek boldogulását.*


A PPH, hatalmas tudás és tapasztalat által segíti, hogy Te is szabad, boldog életet élhess.
A PPH lehetőséget biztosít a számodra, hogy - ha szeretnél - Te is igénybe vehesd, egy új szakmában rejlő lehetőségeket és gyorsan megteremthesd az anyagi biztonságodat nyújtó passzív jövedelmedet.
A PPH segít, hogy szeretetben, egészségesen, elismerve, szabadon és anyagilag függetlenül élhesd az életedet.
*Tegyünk együtt egy jobb világ létrehozásáért! *

Óriási a küldetésünk itt a PPH-ban. Létre kell hoznunk egy olyan társadalmat, ahol az emberek szeretetben, békében, biztonságban és boldogságban élhetik az életüket!
Tarts velünk! 
Már 20 éve teszünk az emberekért. 
Minden szolgáltatásunk és tevékenységünk azt a célt szolgálja, hogy létrehozzuk az újvilágot, az "Aranykort", ahol szeretetben, békében, biztonságban és boldogságban élhetnek az emberek.
Segítünk, hogy minél előbb a családoddal Te is elérhesd ezeket.
Mi tényleg rendelkezünk azokkal az okokkal, tudással, módszerekkel és eszközökkel, hogy mindezeket megvalósítsuk.Megcsináljuk, mert meg kell csinálnunk. Képesek vagyunk rá és meg tudjuk csinálni.
Ebben a nem kis feladatban számítunk a Te segítségedre is!
*
MIT NYÚJT A PPH

Olyan szolgáltatással segítjük az egyéneket, a cégeket és a dolgozókat, amivel tényleg hasznukra lehetünk.*

Teljesen egyedülálló és különleges, de megfizethető szolgáltatásunk 4 eleme:


A technika és a kommunikáció hihetetlen gyors fejlődése miatt, az egyének annyi problémával találják magukat szemben a mindennapjaikban, hogy az átlagos tudás, illetve képzettség már nagyon kevés ahhoz, hogy a személyek megoldják a megnövekedett, sőt egyre nagyobb mennyiségű problémáikat!
Az egyedülálló különleges, de bárki által megfizethető tudásátadásaink és a segítségünk, hozzásegítik az egyéneket, hogy a tudatoságuk és a szellemi fejlődésük útján megoldhassák, illetve megelőzhessék a problémáikat és elérhessék a szeretetben, egészségben, elismerésben, szabadságban és az anyagiakban gazdag boldog életet.
Az elmúlt pár évben soha nem látott mértékben mentek tönkre a vállalkozások. A mai gazdasági helyzetben talán még fontosabb, mint valaha, hogy a vállalkozások, minél kevesebb költséggel, minél több bevételt érjenek el.
A eljesen egyedülálló különleges és megfizethető szolgáltatásunk segíti a vállalkozásokat a költségeik csökkentésében és a bevételeik növelésében, annak érdekében, hogy talpon maradjanak, illetve fejlődjenek.
Hozzásegítjük a vállalkozásokat, hogy a dolgozók kevesebbe kerüljenek, de többet és jobban teljesítsenek
*A teljes életet átölelő, boldogulást segítő mindennapokban használható tudás által:*


Megérted az emberi elme a tudat és a lélek, továbbá a saját magad és mások működését. 
Meg tanulsz helyesen bánni önmagaddal és másokkal. 
Eléred, hogy mind magaddal, mind másokkal egyre könnyebben bánj. Ezek által segíteni tudod saját magad és más emberek boldogulását.
Megtanulsz nagyon sok - a taníttatásunkkor nem tanult - természeti törvényt (az összes élettörvény, egyben természeti törvény is). Az élettörvények ismerete által képessé válsz felismerni a problémák okait. Minél több élettörvényt ismersz, annál gyorsabban találod meg a problémák okait. A probléma okának felismerése nélkül nincs tényleges problémamegoldás. Az élettörvények ismerete segíti a problémáid minél gyorsabb megoldását és megelőzését, továbbá segíteni tudsz ebben másoknak is.
Megismered a szeretet, a lélek, az elme, a tudat és a teremtő erő működéseinek átfogó ismeretét, hogy mindig képes legyél a pozitív teremtésre, a múlt megértésére és a jövő megérzésére. 
A teremtő erő területének ismerete által képessé válsz - a jelenben - boldogulásodat segítő jó döntések hozatalára és helyes cselekedetek végzésére. Jó döntés és a helyes cselekedet az, ha nem okoz a döntésünk, illetve tetteink problémát.
Elsajátítod a teremtő erő képességének ismeretét is. A teremtő erő ismerete által képessé válsz az életed bármely területén teremteni, azaz kigondolni és megvalósítani dolgokat, ezzel elősegítve a boldogulásodat és ezekben másoknak is segítségére tudsz lenni.
*Te is tudod, hogy manapság a boldoguláshoz, mindenkinek szüksége lenne problémamegoldó képességekre.*

Ha az emberek megismerik az ember működését és az élet törvényeit, egész más minőségű életet élhetnek! Az ember működésének és az élettörvények tudása alapot ad az emberek önbizalmának fejlődéséhez is. 
Mert csak azok az emberek érnek el igazi eredményeket, akik jelentős önbizalommal és határozott célokkal rendelkeznek, ismerik saját magukat, könnyen szót értenek más emberekkel, illetve tudnak a pénzzel is bánni. A Boldog Élet Képességfejlesztő Klub Neked is segít, hogy a mindennapjaidban használható, a boldogulásodat segítő tudásra tegyél szert és másoknak is tudjál segíteni és ebből a kellő anyagi hasznod is meglegyen!


----------



## xellhu (2016 Március 11)

http://pph.hu/jelentkezes/?vez=1152090


----------

